
What is a Senior Programmer really? I wish I had known this when I was Junior - rafapaez
https://www.rafapaez.com/2019/10/what-is-a-senior-programmer-really.html
======
rafapaez
I know I couldn’t get in-depth in all the aspects but let me know what are
your thoughts about the post. Do you agree with my definition of Senior
Programmer? What’s the best tip it worked for you to advance in your career?

~~~
fjfaase
Maybe being a senior software engineer also means that you know the difference
between what is important and what not in a particular situation. It is very
easy to get caught in something that is not really important and put a lot of
energy in it.

Another important area is battling with your ego. And this is something, I am
afraid, is never going away. You mentioned that a lot of senior software
engineers suffer from imposter syndrome. Maybe someone with imposter syndrome
is not that senior yet with respect to his battle with his ego.

~~~
rafapaez
Agree with what you said about what's important and what isn't in a particular
situation. I mentioned it in the video (I said something like "...a Senior
knows when to walk away and don't implement certain things...") but I forgot
to write it in the post.

Your second comment is really interesting. I used to suffer from imposter
syndrome but now I realised, as long as you got experienced and wiser, on just
focus on different aspects, at a different level. I will probably talk about
this topic soon.

Thanks for your comment, I appreciate it.

